# Sub/Amp Install



## jrharden (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm pretty new to the forum and I think this is my first thread.. Anyway, I own a '11 blue metallic cruze ltz and thought some people might want to see some pics of a sub/amp install.

I just dropped off my car about an hour ago to have both an 1800watt mono kenwood amp and two kenwood 400watt rms subwoofers installed. I have all stock speakers with no 6x9s in the back. I plan to upgrade all of the speakers here soon.

Anyway, here are the pics (My car isn't very clean btw.. I'm gonna clean/wash it today):


----------



## jecat (Jun 6, 2011)

jrharden said:


> I'm pretty new to the forum and I think this is my first thread.. Anyway, I own a '11 blue metallic cruze ltz and thought some people might want to see some pics of a sub/amp install.
> 
> I just dropped off my car about an hour ago to have both an 1800watt mono kenwood amp and two kenwood 400watt rms subwoofers installed. I'll post some pictures when I get my car back here later today and let everyone know how it sounds. I have all stock speakers with no 6x9s in the back.


Did you get your car? Post some pictures


----------



## Mrtovich (Jun 8, 2011)

pictures?


----------



## jrharden (Mar 17, 2011)

I got the car back the day I made the thread. I just haven't had time to get the pics yet. It's dark out now, but I'll upload them tomorrow!


----------



## ej25706 (May 23, 2011)

I just got a 10" put in my car. The amp is putting out 1100 rms but my lights dim a lot. Have you done anything to help with that yet, or do your lights not dim at all?


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Install a Capacitor. It will remedy your lighting problem.


----------



## LV CRUZE (Aug 23, 2011)

Without having 6x9s in the back deck where did you run the wires and how did you connect them to the rear speakers?
RCA Converter is needed im assuming?


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

LV CRUZE said:


> Without having 6x9s in the back deck where did you run the wires and how did you connect them to the rear speakers?
> RCA Converter is needed im assuming?


Safest way is to use the PAC AA-GM44 (pretty sure that's the model number) there is no cutting involved and it uses your factory harness.


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

No offesnse boats, capacitors are a waste of money, do the big 3 upgrade before anything, we already did the wires, just need to get a good battery. 

The part number above is correct also, we have one ready for install on ours.
Later
Steve


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

InsaneSpeed said:


> No offesnse boats, capacitors are a waste of money, do the big 3 upgrade before anything, we already did the wires, just need to get a good battery.
> 
> The part number above is correct also, we have one ready for install on ours.
> Later
> Steve


I haven't needed one with my set up, but I've had to use one before on my jeep and it worked like a charm! But yes, the big three would be better to upgrade first, then there would be no need for the cap.


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

Just a thought, you'll probably get more boom with the speakers facing towards the back of the car.


----------



## bowtie81 (Sep 2, 2011)

I would like to see how people route the cables, nobody really shed any light on this matter, and in my opinion, its the biggest challenge when installing a sub. You dont want to rip out the plastics on a new car, as they usually dont fit perfectly anymore, but the power cable needs to come from the battery.


----------



## Kaimumma (Apr 14, 2011)

You almost don't have a choice and need to run it down the driver's side of the running boards to the trunk, of course assuming that you will install your amp in the trunk. Just make sure you don't run your coaxials next to the power wire. Other than that in all my systems I've installed or had installed I've never seen a power wire not ran down the driver's side if installing the amp in the trunk.....it's the fastest, easiest and best way to do it.

On the Big three topic....yes. By far it is the best upgrade you can do for any system. If you are still getting dimming and such, check out these kinds of batteries.
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...sg=AFQjCNErSe93E_d0xcMFWBx6Y1Fh-gHrsA&cad=rja

It is made by the same company as Kinetic but is a lot cheaper. It is the same technology, quality, and all the other ones. I will by using a Shuriken battery when I install my system later this month.


----------



## kevin1214 (Feb 26, 2011)

Yeah i've been debating the same situation... I noticed when i installed my 15' sub... my MPG sucks... do you have the same symptoms as i do. i also have 2 amps and i dont know why my MPG sucks...


----------



## cvan44 (Aug 18, 2011)

kevin1214 said:


> Yeah i've been debating the same situation... I noticed when i installed my 15' sub... my MPG sucks... do you have the same symptoms as i do. i also have 2 amps and i dont know why my MPG sucks...


kevin, do you have pictures of your ride? Looking to do some of the some mod's you have, just want to see how they look.


----------



## toydriver00 (May 4, 2011)

kevin1214 said:


> i also have 2 amps and i dont know why my MPG sucks...


My guess is it is because of the weight you added...


----------



## kevin1214 (Feb 26, 2011)

... well what difference would that matter if i added a passenger. A person's weight would be much higher than my audio equipment.i think my alternator is having a hard time... maybe i might need to get another battery. 

CVAN44 i have picture but i haven't been able to post it up. I still have some ongoing things like getting new side skirts... debating on getting front lip or not


----------



## fripple (Sep 12, 2011)

install looks nice and clean!


----------

